# Funny fish stories



## sciencefiction (16 Apr 2016)

I thought I'd start a thread where we can share entertaining stories about our water pets.

Today I fed my tanks bloodworms. One of the tanks has driftwood with bunches of moss that is almost outside the water surface. A lot of the bloodworms got caught in it due to the flow. The next thing I see is my corydoras literally going sideways on top of the moss snatching the bloodworms. It was pretty scary in fact because half their body was outside the water surface, including their mouths but they made it fine.....out of it 
I admit I had forgotten to feed them for a couple of days


----------



## PARAGUAY (17 Apr 2016)

ha ha nice to remember the funny things after our algae woes etc.A  few years ago after splitting from h is girlfriend and going uni my son presented us with some fish,I could not accomadate his Malawis but took his 4 Clown Loaches a pair of Dwarf Rams and a few small teras. Not ever having CLs before we found  it amusing how they would relax in amusing positions upside down faces peering out from under and then at feeding time the male Ram who patroled the front of the tank in complete confusion and panic as the loaches lost thier placid shyness in pursuit of food ! Also at night I was unaware of the "clicking noise" they made, theory is they are happy when they do this,so I am glad about that, anyway late at night clicking noise we were checking plumbing electrics all around the house wondering were the noise was coming from,bit of a laugh after when realising the source. Later they were rehomed to a aquarist friend with a larger tank more suitable Saddens me to think some of CLs in shops end up sold as single fish for a misguided community tank


----------



## SandstoneSturgeon (20 Apr 2016)

My favorite is when I'm watching the TV late at night and have the lights off. I'll hear the splash of my Giant Danios jumping.  Occasionally I'll hear a thud when one of them jumps too high and hits the lid.  It's funny but sometimes I worry about them getting hurt. 

Sent from my Huawei-U8687 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (20 Apr 2016)

A large Oscar I kept from a baby that would leap out of the tank to take earthworm's from my finger's.
Not so much funny after a year and the Oscar was nearer Adult size.
He who owned the finger's  became a bit more apprehensive.


----------



## richard brown (20 Apr 2016)

When I feed my oto's wafers my betta guards it chasing off all fish but it let's the oto's eat at will.


----------



## zozo (21 Apr 2016)

One of my Black Neon tetras once went mad all of a sudden while feeding.. He/she went side ways splashing with lightning speed like a surfboard over the surface. For about 20 seconds like it was so hungry and trying to scoop as much food of the surface as possible into it's mouth. Never saw such crazy behaivor before and never saw it again, luckely it didn't went over the edge and still is alive today.

And once while cleaning the tank, i took my hand out i had an oto still hanging on my hand. SO watch out when cleaning and having oto's..


----------



## Aqua360 (21 Apr 2016)

I can't think of any really funny ones, but this one time i used to have an albino oscar; who once chased his tail. I should mention, it wasn't a bacterial problem or anything like that; this guy was healthy as an ox. He's around 3-4 years old now (don't have him anymore), and stocky. Just one day my mum and I looked over, he was doing it for about 10 seconds; then something else caught his attention.


----------



## Lindy (21 Apr 2016)

One day I add around 40 chili rasbora. Next day I see only 10 of the tiny guys swimming about. I look at my male betta simplex thinking 'surely not?' He looked so guilty and had rushed at the bag the rasboras had been acclimatising in the day before. That was pretty funny in itself as he had bounced off the bag and then shook his head. I finaly decide to check the canister filter and there they all were. A couple had unfortunately died but the rest were fine. Lesson learned and now have sponge over the inlet.


----------



## Lindy (21 Apr 2016)

My favorite fishy story is not about a pet and not really about a fish....Every morning I used to walk the dog down the beach before work. Walking along the shoreline of a low summer tide I'm seeing sand eels and other little fish skitter away. Then I see a pair of fantastic blue eyes. I have just GOT to see what those eyes belong to. So I carefully stalk it and then can bare it no longer and run and scoop. In my hands I have a tiny cuttlefish. It has blue eyes and its' suckers stick to a couple of my fingers. Then it inks me and I realise it must be a bit upset so reluctantly I put it back. 
What I'd forgotten when I rushed into the water to catch it was I had shoes on which were now slopping with water.I spent the day with wet feet but a grin on my face. Looked it up when I got home and it was a ''little cuttle'' which I had no idea existed. Amazing little creatures.


----------



## sciencefiction (21 Apr 2016)

I haven't done it in years but when I used to have a cat I had a laser pointer for the cat to chase. At that time I had just bought my clown loaches. By accident I pointed the laser in the fish tank, next thing I see...the clown loaches chasing it...It was pretty unexpected as I never thought fish would actually chase it....I mean to buy another one to try again to see if they are still up to it. If anyone has clown loaches.... its worth a try. They were worse than my cat.


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Apr 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> My favorite fishy story is not about a pet and not really about a fish....Every morning I used to walk the dog down the beach before work. Walking along the shoreline of a low summer tide I'm seeing sand eels and other little fish skitter away. Then I see a pair of fantastic blue eyes. I have just GOT to see what those eyes belong to. So I carefully stalk it and then can bare it no longer and run and scoop. In my hands I have a tiny cuttlefish. It has blue eyes and its' suckers stick to a couple of my fingers. Then it inks me and I realise it must be a bit upset so reluctantly I put it back.
> What I'd forgotten when I rushed into the water to catch it was I had shoes on which were now slopping with water.I spent the day with wet feet but a grin on my face. Looked it up when I got home and it was a ''little cuttle'' which I had no idea existed. Amazing little creatures.



Those cephalopods are super intelligent creatures...

I once encountered an octopus just off a Greek island whilst snorkelling. There was a small outcrop between us and when I moved around the rock toward him he moved around too, keeping his beady eyes on me all the time and remaining totally equidistant.
I thought I'd try and catch him out by suddenly moving the other way around...but he anticipated the move and stayed one step ahead...
This went on for a while, but in the end, fun though the game was, it could have been a matter of life or death to him if I'd forced him to leave the cover of the outcrop, so a swam off and left him alone.

Another Time I was snorkelling just off a tropical fringe reef and a moray eel left the cover of his bolt hole and swam along side me for a while.
I was so mesmerised that I completely lost touch with reality...eventually after following it in to the deeper blue I realised that 1. it was a bit of a beast and if it decided to turn on me I'd be in trouble and 2. I needed to breath and the surface was becoming increasingly distant...

On the same trip I found myself amongst a school of barracuda and again it was such an amazing experience I didn't for one moment think about what might happen if they took exception to my presence and it all went Pete Tong...that is until afterward


----------



## zozo (22 Apr 2016)

Long time ago, i went carp fishing with a friend and i do not know if this story comes over when telling it.. I guess this is something you just have to see happen. I only felt it.

Anyway i give it a shot, it's a funny fish story but nothing about aquarium.. was a nice warm summer night swim and fish session whit one of my mates.. And lo and behold i caught a nice one, whit my little wurm   It was a rather nice natural river carp about a 85 cm long and not realy that heavy, but still a very beautifull slender and strong fish.. And as usual carp fishers need to take pictures.. So i posed proudly with the carp in my hands and because it was middle of the night and pretty dark my mate needed a flashlight to get the camera in focus and it all took a bit to long.. The carp got agitated and started strugling and flapping wildly.. Suddenly it made such an agresive move it jumped out of my hands and fortunately i was able to catch it and hold it with it's head firmly agains my belly the fish hung verticaly against my body, head down tail up. And in slow motion i see a huge orange tail comming towards me and it smacked me flat in the face.. My face was burning and slimy from ear to ear and i literaly was seeing stars. It was a very quiet place and the sound of the slap must have been heard at the other end of the water..

The picture was never taken, my mate rolled over the ground laughing and i just went as beaten up as i was back into the water with the carp to respectfully say goodbey. Realy a pitty that the picture or even a video would be better never was taken.. It would have given millions of youtube hits, seeing a dork standing in his underware shorts in the middle of the night, slimy allover and  getting slaped in the face by a carp..

It was a startling experience, the rest of the night my face tingled and i only heard the laughter of my mate, he bursted out every time he looked at me.

Well i learned my lesson, the only thing i didn't understand was, i'm not realy an angler, i actualy never liked the unsportive philosophy of angling for sport.. And then i go fishing just once in a few years and i get punished... I didn't deserve that..  Probably just not trained enough in properly holding a carp for a picture..


----------



## sciencefiction (23 Apr 2016)

For anyone that siphons with a hose, what is the obsession of some fish with a green coloured hose? I normally use a python to change the water and I don't siphon but I wanted to get some debris I noticed. I normally use a white old hose but I have an unused piece of green hose I decided to use this time.  The moment I put it in there my livebearers went nuts at it. I couldn't do a thing because they were following the green hose and the lot 20-ish fish had my hands surrounded. I even tried distracting them with food but that didn't work.  In the end I took the white one to finish the job. They paid no attention to it...I am really curious why they are so attracted to green hoses...


----------



## zozo (23 Apr 2016)

sciencefiction said:


> For anyone that siphons with a hose, what is the obsession of some fish with a green coloured hose? I normally use a python to change the water and I don't siphon but I wanted to get some debris I noticed. I normally use a white old hose but I have an unused piece of green hose I decided to use this time.  The moment I put it in there my livebearers went nuts at it. I couldn't do a thing because they were following the green hose and the lot 20-ish fish had my hands surrounded. I even tried distracting them with food but that didn't work.  In the end I took the white one to finish the job. They paid no attention to it...I am really curious why they are so attracted to green hoses...


That's indeed odd!?  Only the livebearers?? I have a green piece of ridgid pipe on a hose to syphon, the only one getting mad about it and following me all the time is the puffer. But that's not the color nore the tube it does it with everything... The rest doesn't care..


----------



## sciencefiction (23 Apr 2016)

zozo said:


> That's indeed odd!?  Only the livebearers?? I



Yes, the platies only. They do not follow the white hose but went nuts over the green one.  I've had fish following my hands when I change the water and its normal but just a few would do it here and there. This time the entire bunch of platies gathered around my hands and I am not exaggerating. They just wouldn't let go of it. I was waving with the hose inside to try them to get away but it didn't work. Then I put food, it still didn't work.


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Apr 2016)

I was reminded of this by Marcels post. Quite a few years ago,when pubs threw you out at 3pm,it was a lovely weatherwise day,and exiting the pub me and my mate decided to go and see a angler pal who we thought it odd would forfeit the pub for a days fishing.On a bit of journey through the countryside we found him at this pond secluded and one end covered by overhanging trees.He explained there were very big carp in there and ever the sport used a weaker breaking strain line than the fish he was after. After a couple of hours and no bites a huge carp(looking like a rising log)appeared near the surface next thing took the bait and it began, a battle between angler and the fish eventually his skill was bringing the monster in after some I think 20 minutes as it was virtually beaten,it had attracted the attention of two young lads he then shouted the lads to help him bring it in and there they were taking over the rod while he got the landing net they were convinced they landed the fish. Such a great thing and I bet they remembered for a long time we did and he let them release it back in the pond later


----------



## sciencefiction (4 May 2016)

I was feeding bloodworms this morning. They weren't fully defrosted so I put my hand in the tank for the warm water to melt the remaining ice.  The moment I put my fingers in my big clown loach came out of nowhere and went "whoosh" ......swallowed the lot at once. He totally doesn't like sharing.....And it wasn't funny because he ate them with the ice still on.


----------



## Smells Fishy (9 May 2016)

Ages ago I had two  medium sized Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps in a 100L (I know bad idea) and I looked in the tank to see the bigger one sucking on the others eye! I only watched and let it happen for like 30 seconds before banging on the glass but the plec getting his eye sucked didn't seem that bothered.


----------



## Manisha (20 May 2016)

Haha Marcel, I literally  laughed out loud when I read your carp slap story, hilarious


----------



## Manisha (25 May 2016)

I hadn't anything to add here until recently... and it's not really a story but my daughter pronounces 'chilli rasbora as 'chilly raspberries' and amano shrimp as amato (as in tomato) ☺☺☺


----------

